# so tried



## sofeedup_50 (May 7, 2012)

hello everyone again, well as the other post i have put on here, not much has changed since the last post. well her frien has gotten married and now it seems like she has got more time for me and the family. our sex life hasent changed that much. mostly when we are into it. it's what i can do for her and then hurry up. long as i go along with what ever she want things go pretty good, but when i speak my mind well thats anthour storie. she still hasent in the past 9 years come to me put her arms around me or even held me. she sayes she loves me but i think that just words, i can tell any woman that i love her and not mean a thing. i come to the place in my llife that it over i havent said nothing to her yet am going to. here in a few days. so tried of playing the game. it would be so much better to have found out she has cheeted at least i know why why i get treated this away.well thanks for the ear and let me cry on your shoulders.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have a question?


----------

